# Do you get cramp



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I have suffered from cramp all my life. I don’t think there is any part of my body that hasn’t cramped.
My older sister recommended this product saying it worked well for her.
I wasn’t holding my breath that it would work because nothing else ever has.
Wow. I was wrong. A few sprays under the tongue and the cramp has gone instantly.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

I used to had very painful cramps, after I give birth to my twins the cramps disappear, I was so happy ????


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

That was lucky. I get cramp from head to toe.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very interesting I looked up the ingredients and I see arnica and magnesium are part of its make up.
Thank you for posting this.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I get cramps in my feet that wake me up....so painful!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

my husband has been taking magnesium to help........... Dr told him to make sure he drinks lots of water, as dehydration will cause cramps


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I have been taking high doses of magnesium for years and although they are not so severe they keep coming. This spray stops them instantly.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My Mum used to take Quinine tablets prescribed by the Dr, you can only get them now for Malaria though. Mum then started taking Crampeze. I drink a glass of Tonic water as it has a certain amount of the Quinine in it and that works for me, a lot cheaper too.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I must tell my friend, as she suffers from cramps almost every day (and night).


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

My water bottle goes with me everywhere. 
I’m definitely not dehydrated. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


You obviously dont suffer with cramp , it can be very very painful and I think if it was simply a case of just drink water do you not think people like the OP would do that


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

That sounds a great product, I’ll have to see if it’s available in Australia. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I take Swisse magnesium tablets and I drink enough water and the combination has eased my cramps suitably. I’ll check it out next time at the chemist. ????


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


Doesn't work


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


Not according to the medical evidence I believe.


----------



## ellasnan (Mar 23, 2013)

I find that if I eat a banana every day, it keeps the cramps away


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I used to suffer from incredible cramps at night. I now take two magnesium tablets at bedtime, and keep spray on magnesium oil handy for when I need more. I have never heard of the under the tongue spray.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Maureen Therese said:


> I used to suffer from incredible cramps at night. I now take two magnesium tablets at bedtime, and keep spray on magnesium oil handy for when I need more. I have never heard of the under the tongue spray.


Nor had I until my sister told me about it. 
Now I'm passing on the information to anyone who may benefit from it. 
If other people have their own remedies that's great. ????


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! Who knew?! Yes, I have gotten those almost crippling legs ramps that wake me up. A nurse friend recommended drinking more water since those cramps are related to dehydration. I did what he said and no more leg cramps! And, it's a free solution.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


I imagine that, were that the panacea, my doctor would have told me to drink more water. However, he prescribed me AMITRIPTYLINE, 10MG, one daily at bedtime. 
Before beginning to take those lovely little blue pills, I would often wake from a deep sleep screaming from the pain of a cramped calf muscle, and have to pound it with my fist to try to make it relax. 
It's a strange pill - designed as a mild antidepressant, some bright doctor noticed that, when given to amputees, it also banished the phantom limb pain they were feeling. He or another went one step further and prescribed it to people like me with idiopathic cramps in the legs and/or feet, and it worked! It's an off-label use, but if I had to give up all my meds but one, it's the one I would keep. In theory, the diabetes and cholesterol can be controlled without prescriptions. If I ingest more calcium-rich foods, I could probably drop the calcium supplements. I know of no other way to prevent the awful leg cramps, which have plagued me since early childhood.


----------



## Susan Flanagan (Nov 26, 2011)

My doctor has me take a magnesium supplement along with tonic water for my night time leg/foot cramps. It has been very helpful.


----------



## Susan P (Jan 16, 2016)

bundyanne07 said:


> The usual cause of cramps is dehydration. Just drink water.


Good advice, that and magnesium. The best formulation is magnesium glycinate, which is more absorbable and won't run through you in an undesirable way.

Also, an old chiropractor told me to take calcium and that helped too. Calcium carbonate. Both of these are best taken with meals - as if these minerals were in the food were eating.

Good luck, glad you found something that helps.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I am magnesium deficient and suffer from cramps in my back and legs, they are cruel, this is part of my MS and can’t be fixed by drinking water, I drink three litres a day as it is as well as cups of tea. I take a magnesium supplement and I didn’t think it was that good until I stopped taking it and boy was I wrong, the cramps came back with a vengeance so now I take my pills as instructed. I sure if you are dehydrated than water is the answer but not all cramps are caused by dehydration.


----------



## a.ledge (Jun 28, 2018)

Hylands for leg cramps. Works great.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Thanks so much for taking the time to share this. 
This is something that many suffer from.


----------



## bizzle (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you! I'm going to order this for my Dad. It may change his life! He's been taking "something" for cramps my whole life...tonic water, bananas, magnessium, presciptions of many kinds... It seems he's tried everything with little relief. I'm hopeful that this will help. Many thanks!


----------



## Ursula62 (Dec 29, 2012)

My husband does the tonic water daily along with magnesium supplements. At night he rubs magnesium cream on his legs. The combo does seem to work. If he does have end up with a cramp he applies heat. I made him some large microwaveable cloth bags filled with rice. One and a half minutes in the microwave and they are warm and soothing.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Fan said:


> Very interesting I looked up the ingredients and I see arnica and magnesium are part of its make up.
> Thank you for posting this.


I ke double dose of magnesium every day, and still get cramps, mostly in feet and legs. The culprit is usually some amount dehydration and/or too much exercise after being idle for a week or more. My solution is usually Gatorade or similar sport drink, usually close to a quart, if that doesn't cure the problem, next take a teaspoon of yellow mustard ( not in the drink) and/ or pickle or olive "juice." Some walking around the house in addition to all the above mentioned "cures" usually does the trick. Only the magnesium was recommended by my doctor.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I seldom have cramps but do have restless leg syndrome. I drink about 5 oz. of tonic water and if real bad case, also take 2 ibuprofen. Tonic is the cheapest and works great. I take it before I go to bed.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

My doctor told me muscle cramps are usuallly a result of imbalance in your electrolytes - magnesium, potassium, etc. She suggested I look at the sports drinks that claim to balance your electrolytes. I don't care much for soda drinks or sweet, sugary drinks, so I don't like to drink the sports drinks all the time. But I do keep some in the fridge, and drink a small glass occasionally. Bananas also help as they are high in potassium. And for the occasional cramp that just won't quit, I have Tumeric in my spice cabinet. The taste is terrible, but I just take a tiny smidge, and it seems to work to stop the cramp. I have no idea if there is any evidence that Tumeric is an effective solution, but it seems to work for me.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

For the last 10 years or so I have been prone to cramping in my feet, legs,and thighs, I disovered that most of that was a magnesium deficiency and dehydration, which I figured out and fixed - my well water tasted bad and I had stopped drinking soft drinks, so I got a couple of 5 gallon jugs and got good water elsewhere, and added magnesium to my daily routine. 
But since my bicycle accident two years ago or so, if my feet or legs get cold in bed they cramp horribly, and because my back is now so crooked, I cramp there at odd moments, too.
Cramps can be caused by a variety of things, so you have to experiment a bit to find what helps. Dehydration will cramp you, so will magnesium deficiency, fatigue can cause cramping and, of course, using muscles in a different way or more vigorously, the muscles and ligaments on my right side are scarred and the nerves are not what they used to be, an enlarged disc puts a little pressure on the nerves and they are always a bit inflamed, that makes for some interesting cramps, too. 
On crampy days I use Calm instead of magnesium tablets, it works fast but is spendy, I wear soft socks to bed in winter to keep my feet warm, but I still have to get up and walk around once in a while to relieve the cramps in my feet and legs, the ones in my back I just have to try to relax and bear.
So I will get some of this spray and give it a try. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Newfygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I’m really surprised nobody mentioned pickle juice. One swallow and cramps are gone. 
Another great product is Theraworx. Rub it on and cramps are gone. 
Cramps and Charlie horses are caused by a lot of medicines, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I take a magnesium before bed if I start having cramps.


I'm amazed anyone knows before sleep that they'll have cramps. Mine have always and ONLY come on after I'm sound asleep. Total shock every time.


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was going to mention Theraworx, but I see Newfygirl beat me to it! The active ingredient is magnesium sulfate, and I keep a bottle next to the bed. When I get a leg cramp, which isn't very often, all I have to do is shake the bottle, spray some on the affected area, rub it in, and the cramp goes away.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I get cramps in my feet that wake me up....so painful!


I had this problem until I was diagnosed with plantar faciitis, which made it painful to walk. After adding shoe inserts with arch support they started to feel much better. Apparently, my arches had fallen and my shoe size went from a 10M to an 11M. Aging is full of surprises.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if this is available in Canada? What type of store do you purchase it? Thanks.
I also get cramping, and my kidney Dr. told me that his patients take Vitamin E, so I do take that every other night before bed, I also eat a banana periodically.

Marly


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

The foot cramp I get brings my big toe straight up like it is going to salute!. Back when I was more ambulatory I would sit on the edge of the bathtub and run hot water over my foot and that would relieve it. Can't do that anymore. I try to get up (only happens at night) and walk it off or get to the bathroom and a hot wash cloth. It hurts so bad. Sometimes the cramp is across the top of my foot or ankle. Don't know why my feet are the target.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I imagine that, were that the panacea, my doctor would have told me to drink more water. However, he prescribed me AMITRIPTYLINE, 10MG, one daily at bedtime.
> Before beginning to take those lovely little blue pills, I would often wake from a deep sleep screaming from the pain of a cramped calf muscle, and have to pound it with my fist to try to make it relax.
> It's a strange pill - designed as a mild antidepressant, some bright doctor noticed that, when given to amputees, it also banished the phantom limb pain they were feeling. He or another went one step further and prescribed it to people like me with idiopathic cramps in the legs and/or feet, and it worked! It's an off-label use, but if I had to give up all my meds but one, it's the one I would keep. In theory, the diabetes and cholesterol can be controlled without prescriptions. If I ingest more calcium-rich foods, I could probably drop the calcium supplements. I know of no other way to prevent the awful leg cramps, which have plagued me since early childhood.


I take the amitripryline for a severe anxiety issue I have and it is good for relaxing muscles also. The bananas remedy is good for cramping and I also drink coconut water which has good electrolytes in it to keep hydrated during the day.


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

okay if you are in a pinch due to physical activities consider eating cucumbers or pickles. I have been told and it did work drinking pickling juice from ones pickles also works to stop leg cramps. There is a great amount of magnesium in cucumbers and lactic acid in the fermentation process so it quickly balances every metabolism quickly. If one looks in the pickle section in some grocery stores you are able to find little sealed container cups of pickle juice. Oh I also heard that vinegar is able to help drop ones temperature which explains why we love pickles in the Summer.


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

I saw somewhere on the internet that 2 teaspoons of mustard before bed helped with cramps. I have been doing this for about 3 months and it sure has helped me. I may get 1 once in awhile but at least not every night. My physician told me they go along with age and also with high blood pressure medication. When I told him about mustard he just shook his head and laughed. He also said he gets them too, but he wasn't going to try mustard.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

gma11331 said:


> I get cramps in my feet that wake me up....so painful!


I get cramp in feet as well, always had cramps but I think the feet are the worst, so painful. I see that spray has magnesium in it, I've tried a magnesium spray but couldn't bear the feel of it, my sheets stuck to it. I get very cold feet and that seems to make it worse!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

To add a funny (to me) about cramps. Every time I was pregnant I would get horrible leg cramps waking me up with a scream in the middle of the night My husband got used to sitting up fast, grabbing my leg and rubbing the cramp out. Fast forward 40 years after my last pregnancy and out of the blue I get a cramp in the middle of the night, screaming as it woke me. My husband bolted up, grabbed my leg, rubbed the cramp out and hit the bed. The next morning I mentioned how surprising it was to get a cramp again and thanked him for taking care of it. He didn't know what I was talking about and had no memory of doing that in the middle of the night. Conditioned reflex! My doctor told me to take magnesium and I also spray therawurx on my legs before going to bed. I buy therawurx at the drugstore and have recommended it to many people


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

My husband drinks lots of water, but he still gets cramps. Thanks for the info about the product that has worked for you.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm amazed anyone knows before sleep that they'll have cramps. Mine have always and ONLY come on after I'm sound asleep. Total shock every time.


Mine usually start as soon as I get horizontal and relax, I'll stretch out my leg and whammo, a leg that feels like yarn barf looks. Sometimes I get them sitting on the sofa knitting or watching tv. I seldom get them when asleep. It's that window between tension and relaxation that is my danger zone.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Sukiesue said:


> I get cramp in feet as well, always had cramps but I think the feet are the worst, so painful. I see that spray has magnesium in it, I've tried a magnesium spray but couldn't bear the feel of it, my sheets stuck to it. I get very cold feet and that seems to make it worse!


wear bed socks, I have to wear them in winter or I cramp so bad that I can't go to sleep. I am thinking that my first pair of knit socks will be for sleeping.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What works for one, doesn't always work for everyone.
Many years ago, my mother used to put corks under the sheets at the foot of the bed, and it worked for her....


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Magnesium has pretty much alleviated my night cramps. Drinking lots of water may help some people, but all it did for me was cause me to get up several times at night to go to the bathroom. My doctor has approved the magnesium.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Marly said:


> I wonder if this is available in Canada? What type of store do you purchase it? Thanks.
> I also get cramping, and my kidney Dr. told me that his patients take Vitamin E, so I do take that every other night before bed, I also eat a banana periodically.
> 
> Marly


I buy it from a Pharmacy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for this topic, there have been some really good responses and remedies for the scourge of cramp affliction so many suffer from.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I get terrible cramps too. One thing I did which decreased the frequency of cramping was not drinking Coke! I increased my fluid intake with water and tea. I still get them occasionally but it used to be almost nightly. If I could get to the shower before I couldn't walk, I would let the hot water beat on my legs and lower back while I perched on the little ledge in the shower.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

MoCoop said:


> wear bed socks, I have to wear them in winter or I cramp so bad that I can't go to sleep. I am thinking that my first pair of knit socks will be for sleeping.


I do wear bed socks but still get cramp, I've tried everything recommended by others but nothing helps. I get bouts of it, sometimes a little respite. I'm diabetic so don't think that helps, haven't slept through a night even with a sleeping tablet!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Water certainly helps but I also drink tonic water and that also helps very well.
Tonic water contains quinine. I have had 3 doctors suggest it to me.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

Water certainly helps but I also drink tonic water and that also helps very well.
Tonic water contains quinine. I have had 3 doctors suggest it to me.


----------



## nancyj (Aug 24, 2014)

I too am subject to leg cramps at night. For especially bad ones I have to get in a hot shower to make them relax. However, I did find a product that works very well. It's called LEG CRAMP, and it contains s bit of quinine. You put the tiny tablet under your tongue and in a minute or two, no cramp. Sometimes the cramps will come several nights in a row, so then I just take the pills before bed to break that cycle. You and get them at health food stores and also at WalMart.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My doctor prescribed Magnesium for the night cramps in my legs - worked a charm


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Leg cramps may be related to neurology. See your neurologist to determine the cause of your leg cramps.



MissV2 said:


> Wow! Who knew?! Yes, I have gotten those almost crippling legs ramps that wake me up. A nurse friend recommended drinking more water since those cramps are related to dehydration. I did what he said and no more leg cramps! And, it's a free solution.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Remember to check with your doctor. You don't want to take anything that might interfere with prescription drugs. I had a bad leg cramp in a dance one night and one of the dancers that was a nurse, told me to eat a banana.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Judy M said:


> Remember to check with your doctor. You don't want to take anything that might interfere with prescription drugs. I had a bad leg cramp in a dance one night and one of the dancers that was a nurse, told me to eat a banana.


Bananas are high in Potassium.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Cramps aren't always related to dehydration! I drink more (water) than anyone that I know, I'm always thirsty, so it's not always the answer, different causes and solutions for different people. Be wonderful if one thing cured everything!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine is related to cold feet. It starts in a couple of toes, so I pull them upwards to relieve the cramp. That sets off the cramping of the muscle in the front of my foot and works it's way up my leg, I then try and stretch that muscle and it starts in my calf. Pretty soon my whole leg, front and back, is in cramp and there is no direction left to stretch. I wear bed-socks, put an extra cover over the foot of my bed to keep my feet warm but the only thing that really helps is a hot water bottle.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Byrney said:


> Mine is related to cold feet. It starts in a couple of toes, so I pull them upwards to relieve the cramp. That sets off the cramping of the muscle in the front of my foot and works it's way up my leg, I then try and stretch that muscle and it starts in my calf. Pretty soon my whole leg, front and back, is in cramp and there is no direction left to stretch. I wear bed-socks, put an extra cover over the foot of my bed to keep my feet warm but the only thing that really helps is a hot water bottle.


I can sympathise totally! Unfortunately that doesn't help, wish there was something!


----------



## jzim78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tonic water worked wonders for me.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

jzim78 said:


> Tonic water worked wonders for me.


You have to make sure it's the one with quinine in, some don't. Doesn't work for me though, does for some.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also get leg cramps every so often. My mother got cramps in her big toes and they were quite painful, and unnerving. I don't know if my 3 sisters had this problem but one of my five brothers definitely had this issue as a teen. So, maybe its hereditary.


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

One more method we use to help with leg cramps actually starts with our morning cup of coffee. I use two paper filters- helps keep stuff out of kidneys, I place filters, the coffee in the brew basket then I add two or three dashes of sea salt close the lid and start my coffee. I have also added the sea salt to tea batches especially if we are going to be outside.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Fan said:


> Very interesting I looked up the ingredients and I see arnica and magnesium are part of its make up.
> Thank you for posting this.


Arnica has the same chemical in it as ragweed. If you're allergic to ragweed, you might not want to take this.

My sister told me that eating a spoonful of mustard (yes, that yellow stuff they put on hot dogs) will stop cramps almost instantly.

Creams, gels, and rubs that contain magnesium will also stop cramps, just not quite as quickly due to a longer absorption rate for through-the-skin application. If you use a lot of it, though, it has a good chance of giving you the runs. Apply with caution.

As you can guess, I know this because I get muscle cramps very often.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

It’s amazing how many of you have a different cure for cramp. There is so much that helps.
The reason I posted about this spray is that I get a lot of cramp almost nightly. I love this spray because
I can have it beside my bed and as soon as I’m woken with cramp I spray this into my mouth and the
Cramp is gone instantly. I’m then back to sleep before I have really woken up.
So much better than when I used to have to get up and fill a hot water bottle with hot water to help ease the cramp away.


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

k1p1granny said:


> It's amazing how many of you have a different cure for cramp. There is so much that helps.
> The reason I posted about this spray is that I get a lot of cramp almost nightly. I love this spray because
> I can have it beside my bed and as soon as I'm woken with cramp I spray this into my mouth and the
> Cramp is gone instantly. I'm then back to sleep before I have really woken up.
> So much better than when I used to have to get up and fill a hot water bottle with hot water to help ease the cramp away.


 I would love to get that spray, but I haven't been able to find anything like it in the U.S. Does your spray list the ingredients?


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Prism99 said:


> I would love to get that spray, but I havenât been able to find anything like it in the U.S. Does your spray list the ingredients?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

What does the ‘c’ stand for?


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What does the 'c' stand for?


 I googled and it is a type of measurement used in anthroposophic medicine, which I think is somewhat similar to homeopathic medicine. I take one homeopathic mixture that works for me (after trying numerous over-the-counter remedies that did not), so I'm not a sceptic.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

https://www.nz-online-pharmacy.com/products/cramp-stop-spray-25ml.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Prism99 said:


> I googled and it is a type of measurement used in anthroposophic medicine, which I think is somewhat similar to homeopathic medicine. I take one homeopathic mixture that works for me (after trying numerous over-the-counter remedies that did not), so I'm not a sceptic.


Thank you for that. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthroposophic_medicine


----------



## Prism99 (Apr 14, 2015)

k1p1granny said:


> https://www.nz-online-pharmacy.com/products/cramp-stop-spray-25ml.html


 Oh, interesting! Didn't realize it could be ordered online internationally.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Interesting. I will have to hunt to see if/where it might be available in US. I have a couple friends that swear by arnica and magnesium.


----------

